# 40 Boat Max 5,000.00 first Place opens 4 total (Pro Open Series)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Check out the payout on these events for 2018


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Are these on Saturday or sundays


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will let you know when permits are approved. I did not pick a specific day just tried to find a permit opening. I think there will be both. I know Erie is Sunday.


----------

